# Karten mit voreingestellter Drittanbietersperre



## Jusel (5 Februar 2017)

Ein Freund sagte mir dass ich solche Prepaid Karten kaufen kann, weiss jemand, wo ?


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2017)

Wo ist das Problem wenn man das Problem kennt diese sofort aktivieren zu lassen?


----------

